# Power outages, external filter leaking from over fill, oxygen depleted tanks. WAHHHH!



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Its probably the worst nightmare that most of us can ever imagine. Coming home from work 10hrs later with water seeped into hardwood floors and carpets because the power just went out 10mins after leaving for work in the morning with nobody at home.

What do you do if you are unable to put your external filters into a bucket that can also fit into the cabinet of your tank stand??

Are there power bars out there WITH a back-up battery thats able to last 10+ hours if the power does go out, so filters, air pumps and lighting can remain on?

What are folks doing to prevent this type of catastrophe, especially for people living in areas where power outages are more frequent?

Seeing that winter is around the corner again, it freaks me out every year as power outages are more likely to happen.

In past years ive never done any preventative measures regarding power outages.

Please share your thoughts regarding this topic, and share what you do regarding power outages, especially your external filters.

PS. I have 3 Rena filters, and if i dont pull up the latch thats on top, when its unplugged, water seems to seep out from what im guessing is the rubber seal under the lid. Is this because of the way its built, or do my rubber seals need replacing?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

for battery power you need to add all your wattage up on what you want to stay on and times it by the hours needed. my backup battery keeps my tanks airated for 3hrs and its almost the size of a computer tower to give you a comparison.

Build a shelf or a cabinet at the same lvl as your aquarium for the filters and you won't get a syphon 

I've drained about 100g into my carpet and linoleum a few time hahah it really sucks eh


edit: and No your filters shouldn't be leaking when the power goes out that would be a pretty crappy filter IMO


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

A good trick is if you are home and the power goes out quickly grab a blanket and cover the tank. Your fish are more likely to freeze if anything. Oxygen is secondary. Buy a battery powered air pump t9 plug in while you wait for power to come back on. Worse case you could warm up some water on the bbq and do a water change with as much water as you can get. That would give heat and new oxygen.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a Rena filter. It shouldn't leak if power is cut. I keep mine sitting in an old baking dish that catches minor leaks if I'm not around to check. Saved my bacon when the quick-release cracked and leaked. I lose power often and don't really have a plan....hmm. It's been fine on a 6 hour power outage. Most power outages are only a couple hours. I guess I could run an extension cord in from the truck's outlet. And leave the truck idling? Not ideal. A Generator seems a bit overkill.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

See exactly where its leaking from and if it is the O ring, replace it. Should not leak at all, power or no power.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought a generator a couple of years back, glad I had it last Saturday when our power was out for 6 hours.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've had XP filters before and a power outage did not affect it at all besides that it stopped running. When the power was back on, it just resumed like normal. No leaks.

If the water leak is from the where the electrical wire comes out, you need to replace the o-rings on the disconnect valves. I got mine for 40cents each at Lowes.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Like everyone said, if your canister is leaking with or without power, something is wrong with your canister.

As for power, I have power out for 8 hours. I did nothing to the tanks. They are fine. If winter, I would do a 30% water change if power is out too long or water temperature drops too much. Even power is out, your gas water boiler should be still functioning.


----------

